

FBI car-tracking device teardown (2011) - rdl
http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Tracking-Device-Teardown/5250/1

======
e3pi
An android mobile, and choose from an assortment of free GPS/location apps
from Google Play, cobble the bigger battery, duct tape/magnets, and you've got
it? And then some?

~~~
rdl
This looks like it was designed back in the early 2000s.

